# back extensons and decline situps with no bench?



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont have a decline bench or a back extension bench. anyhitng i could do? thanks


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2008)

who the hell cares?  it isn't like those are NEED TO HAVE  pieces of equipment or exercises.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think you will will get the same workout when your boytoy has you bent over.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 8, 2008)

come on be seirous. i figured out back extensions o haev my boy hold my legs. but im having trouble with teh situpthing. mayby stairs?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2008)

yes, do the decline sit ups on the stairs.  that is brilliant.

try and use concrete stairs outside if you can.


----------



## kiko (Jan 8, 2008)

P-funk said:


> yes, do the decline sit ups on the stairs.  that is brilliant.
> 
> try and use concrete stairs outside if you can.



I would love to see that. Sounds interesting.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2008)

if your boy likes concrete stairs then by all means giddy up.


----------



## psirus716 (Jan 11, 2008)

We do Marine Corps combat situps.  You jump up and wrap your legs around a partners waist, and he holds you with a underhand grip around your belt.  Then you decline, and do situps.


----------



## kiko (Jan 12, 2008)

psirus716 said:


> We do Marine Corps combat situps.  You jump up and wrap your legs around a partners waist, and he holds you with a underhand grip around your belt.  Then you decline, and do situps.



That's a little bit too gay.


----------

